# 3010 john deer



## cindy (Mar 27, 2009)

Where is the fuel filter on a 3010 gas John Deer.
Thanks for any help DuWayne


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Tractor Forum Wayne! 

I suggest you try looking up your tractor on the John Deere Parts Website:

https://jdparts.deere.com

Click on parts catalog and type in 3010. I can email you the 3010 parts manual or you can download it directly from the JD parts website.


----------



## robert23239 (Sep 28, 2009)

Deisel or gas


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cindy _
> *Where is the fuel filter on a 3010 gas John Deer.
> Thanks for any help DuWayne *



Looks like a Gasser!!


----------



## ontarioparts (Oct 20, 2009)

From the picture of the fuel filter which I have just looked at, seems to be bolted on to the exterior of the engine. Follow the gas pipe llines from the tank and it will go to the filter, then pump, then to the engine. 

regards
Marlon
John Deere Tractor Parts


----------

